# Belkin 4 port KVM Switch



## Stoner (Oct 26, 2002)

My review of a Belkin 4 port KVM switch, F1DJ104P-B

I would not recomend this unit.

I bought the 4 port Belkin switch to replace my Dalco 2 port KVM switch so I could add another computer to my small ofice. 

In fast switching, it often drops the mouse to the comp being 'opened up', but then also drops it for all comps that are on, forcing a shutdown of all comps in order to re-establish
the mouse. Rebooting each doesn't work, they all have to be shut down, and then restarted.
So, the keybord switching has to be done 'slowly'.

If 3 comps are on, and my Gateway is then turned off, it throws a Windows Protection Error and I have to strike any key to finalize the shutdown. There is no problem with the Gateway shutdown when the Belkin KVM is not attached to it or when using the Dalco unit.

In Googling around, I find others with similar problems with mouse activity and for some reason, I saw more complaints from Linux users.




Jack.


----------



## -MaDcOw- (Aug 3, 2005)

Thanx Stoner 

I was gonna buy a 4 port KVM switch the other day, pretty sure it was a Belkin.

Glad I didn't.


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

I have a Linksys KVM switch and it has been great. 

But a note about it.
I got a new Logitech MX-Laser mouse. 
Software was always the Mouseware before but on this it was the Setpoint.
I had my other drive I put in the rack to install this too first because I did not want to install it to the drive I use all the time. Good thing too that I read up. It wanted to install backweb but I said no. Went pass the auto install and open up the other folders to get down to what I wanted to install. It want to install WMP 9 I think and I did not want it. Got the Setpoint installed but it is not like the old mouseware and you have to have flash to even see all of it to setup the mouse. Anyhow mouse worked but I did not set it up so just had it working like a 3 button mouse only. Read on how to change thing it again had that darn flash menu you had to go tru. OK click here and do what it says but then there was nothing there so I could not do anything.
Well it did not install everything right because of my KVM switch. So once I hooked the mouse up to the PC and installed the very same software again it installed the very same Setpoint software but now everything was showing up and I could change buttons etc.


----------



## Stoner (Oct 26, 2002)

Just a quick update:

My Gateway win98se instal is about 3 years old.
While I use a Logitech optical mouse( have for over 2 years ), I never installed the drivers that came with it. It worked the way I wanted so 'if it ain't broke, don't fix it'.
Well, with the Windows Protection error happening on shut down and all the mouse trouble...I decided to install the Logitech drivers into the Gateway. Now, those drivers were already in my other two machines that weren't experiencing the Protection error.
This seems to eliminate the Protection error on the Gateway, but I still lose mouse activity at random times, when turning off any one of the comps while another is still on, or pressing the hotkeys a little too fast when switching.


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

My old IBM came with a Logitech cordless mouse. Got it in 1997 so the mouseware software is old. Was 95 back then. So when I got this PC I got a newer version of mouseware but it made things worse so I uninstalled it and install what came with the mouse. 
I tried it on windows 2000 too and using the older version of mouseware worked best but mouse still did not works good on 2000. Was just very very slow moving.


----------



## Stoner (Oct 26, 2002)

mornin' hewee 

Oddly enough, the Logitech software allows my mouse to move a little bit quicker on my 95 instal than on 98se and win2k...but I have them set for fastest motion and they don't seem slow.
My mouse is about 2 years old.


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Hi Stoner 

I think it is the same thing with my mouse on the OS's. Best on 95 and worse on 2000.
Bad then is I had never download updated drives so all I got is the one that came with the mouse and that was when 95 was the OS so before 98. Now if you go to there site you can only get what ever new mouseware software they have. 
Also what is bad is there have been many mouse models they have made so they show in the mouseware another mouse and setting, option to pick from that will not work on your mouse.
When I use the mouseware that came with the mouse it shows my mouse and buttons etc and lets me change things and they work because the software works on this mouse. 
I also like the fastest motion. Had it up all the way on the old mouse and almost all the way up on the laser mouse.
The old one I like to get fix because I love it but I think it had gotten some flat spots ob the rollers. Guess from have the fastest motion. I had it so I could move the mouse across the screen and I only moved it a inche or less so I bet the rollers never turn or rolled all the way around and I keep using it so the wear was in the same spot. Took it apart and cleaned it and all looks to be ok so it has to be the part that runs tru each roller or the rollor. I mean it was used a lot and is 8 years old. My new laser I got last xmas.


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

Never had a problem with Belkin products in the home or the office. I have an old Omniview 2 port that has been running for over 10 years. They are generally passive divices so I don't know how they could cause your PC to throw a protection error. May just be one of your cables is bad


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

http://logitech-en-amr.custhelp.com...WFyY2hfdGV4dD1rbXYgc3dpdGNo&p_li=&p_topview=1

KVM Switches

Question

My Logitech product is not working when connected to a KVM switch.

Answer

Logitech does not provide technical support for any of our products when they are connected to a KVM switch. This is because a KVM switch can interfere with communication between the Logitech device and the computer. If you have a KVM switch and the Logitech device is not functioning correctly, please connect the device directly to the system for a test. If the device works correctly when connected directly to the system, but does not work when connected to the KVM, please contact the switch manufacturer for additional help. If they cannot provide a solution, you may need to forgo using the Logitech mouse or keyboard through the KVM switch. We apologize for the inconvenience.

If you do not have a KVM switch and are planning to purchase one, please be aware that your Logitech product may not work correctly through it. Different manufacturers implement keyboard and mouse support differently, which can affect the functionality of your Logitech device. Unfortunately, we cannot provide a recommendation for a particular KVM switch.


----------



## Stoner (Oct 26, 2002)

I'll try a different brand mouse and see what happens.

Thanks, hewee


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

I love the new mouse and all I had to do was uninstall the kmv switch and then I was able to get it to see it and get the install to work right so the setpoint software shows the mouse and I can change the setting on it.
But I have not hooked it back up tru the kmv switch to see if it works.

You know I wonder if some of the trouble they say is the kmv switch is not there own software. I mean I only have the Logitech mouse but when you go to install the software it has the software listed also for there keyboards. I picked the install only for the mouse.
BUT if you look in the Logitech folder your see it did install the help files for the keyboard etc too.


----------



## Stoner (Oct 26, 2002)

Well, I tried uninstalling the Logitech software in all comps and using a different mouse. And I tried switching cables around. The problem of the mouse becoming inactive on fast switching is still there and also the issue of shutting down one comp while another is still on, and losing mouse activity. It's a random problem, just doesn't happen every time.

I think I'll go back to the Logitech software and mouse, and just continue to hit the hotkeys 'slowly'. Or take the unit back for an exchange.


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

So you using what mouse software? 
I know someone that had a MS mouse but got a Logitech mouse and never installed or installed and went back to the MS mouse software for the Logitech mouse because it worked better.

I know with this mouse it is hooked up to the mouse port. But not always but too many times after I use the flash drive it makes the mouse act up and sometimes act up so much I have to reboot. 

Darn I should really hook the mouse back up tru the KMV to see if it still works but just never really got around to it because I don't use that old slow PC.
But if I did I would know how the mouse works. 
I sure would like to get my old mouse fix too but would have to call Logitech and order parts for it.
Then get a Y setup so I could use either one. Then I would have to see if the Y setup works tru the KMV too.


----------



## Stoner (Oct 26, 2002)

> So you using what mouse software?


I've gone back to the Logitech 9.42.1. software and the Logitech mouse

The mouse curser freezing on fast switching still occured with a cheapie mouse using the windows driver.

I think only the Windows protection error came from using default drivers with the Logitech mouse plus the Belkin 4port KVM...on shut down. None of these problems ever occured when using my Dalco 2 port KVM.


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Screws with your brain trying to get things working right.  

Why not go back to the Dalco 2 port KVM or do you need 4 ports.


----------



## Stoner (Oct 26, 2002)

Yep  , I needed an extra port to hook a linux box up to. Wound up playing with win95 for 5 weeks instead.... LOL!


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Well can you get a Dalco 4 port KVM?

Bet you had fun with 95.


----------

